# [Indonesian NR] Janitra Ezra Putra 4x4 50.00 Single, 54.77 Average



## Jani (Oct 13, 2010)

> Baiyoke Sky, Bangkok, Thailand.
> 
> Yeay, I took back my 4x4 NR, after Juan took it on Saturday.



I know, for an NR it's not fast.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmm..I remember when I was faster than you at 4x4 lol. I need to practise when I get my Dayan. What do you average at home?


----------



## Jani (Oct 13, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Hmm..I remember when I was faster than you at 4x4 lol. I need to practise when I get my Dayan. What do you average at home?


 
Around 55s, my home average and comp avg is same.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 14, 2010)

Jani said:


> Around 55s, my home average and comp avg is same.


 
On the second solve, you had one corner twisted.

1. When did you twist that accidentally?....
2. I thought you couldn't twist corners like that without popping the edge (not bashing your NR, just asking)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 14, 2010)

Omg, I paused the video after the first solve (1:00) to read some comments. Your face is like Feliks just took your girl and now you're going to destroy him.

Good solves though.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 14, 2010)

<3 Jani


----------



## Jani (Oct 14, 2010)

CharlesOBlack said:


> On the second solve, you had one corner twisted.
> 
> 1. When did you twist that accidentally?....
> 2. I thought you couldn't twist corners like that without popping the edge (not bashing your NR, just asking)


 
Ya, I couldn't remember if I twisted it accidentally on the solve, or it could be the judge accidentally twisted it when scrambled the cube.

I talked with the judge about that, after the solve. And he was like "ya ya ya"
If it should be DNF, it would not effect my time, since it my worst.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 14, 2010)

Jani said:


> Ya, I couldn't remember if I twisted it accidentally on the solve, or it could be the judge accidentally twisted it when scrambled the cube.
> 
> I talked with the judge about that, after the solve. And he was like "ya ya ya"
> If it should be DNF, it would not effect my time, since it my worst.


 
nice judge. XD


----------

